# Windscreen wiper arm



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

One of the 3 wiper arms on my Hymer has given up the ghost. Whilst there is a spline on the drive mechanism the corresponding socket on the arm is completely smooth. Is there a way to get around the problem, on the one hand I don't really want to fork out around £70 for a replacement but on the other I don't want to be faced with an inoperable wiper system in the middle of a trip to Spain.

Mike


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Mike,

I have posted an image of the Hymer parts catalogue depciting your wiper arm below.

If you need to order one from your preferred dealer it is part number 1460382 for a LHD model, which I believe your is. The current suggested selling price shown on Hymers system based on todays exchange rate is £65.37+ VAT.

I have spoken to our technician Gary who from his experience says the only real solution would be to replace the arm; he did however say that you may be able to use Loctite for a tempororary repair which may hold, and would still come apart if you do decide to replace the arm.

Does anyone know if the arm used is the standard Fiat arm, you could always see how much one would be from a Fiat main dealer?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Good afternoon Chris,

Thank you very much for your usual full and speedy response. I didn't email you directly with the question as I was reluctant to trouble you, so thanks again.

Looks like I may have to bite the bullet and get a new one!  

Kind regards,

Mike


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

How about seeing whether the Sugru you have will help make it bite?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Bit reluctant to try that Chris as the Sugru didn't work on the nut for the rear light lens, had to use epoxy resin to get it to hold properly. You can probably accept that I don't want to be in the middle of France or Spain in rain conditions with wiper problems. But thanks for the suggestion.

Kind regards,

Mike


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, with the weather the way it is, one wiper out is a bad situation to be in!

The only other suggestion would be to try to locate an arm from a breaker, this is relying on the fact that the arm is the standard Fiat one otherwise it would be hard to track one down.

I don't know how much variation there is in arm design between vehicles as many look the same, but must be bent and angled all slightly differently?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

If its any help,
I have a 2003 Hymer 640 The wipers fitted are Volvo.
Try any good moterfactor shop.
There allways seems to be a large markup on anything with the word moterhome in front of it.

Tony


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Tony, 

Thats intrigueing, how did you come to find out that the wipers were Volvo?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

This may not be relevant but the Hymer looks like a Metcedes to me not a Fiat. SL are Mercs.

Bob


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Bob, 

Javea's motorhome is a Fiat base according to the Hymer vehicle search. From what you say are most SL models Mercedes then? Perhaps they changed to offer Fiat as an alternative at some point.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When, in the past I've wanted to replace blades etc, my little man at Hymer uk said they were Volvo  

tony


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Ahhh, it's nice to have someone in the know Tony!

Mike, this might be a route worth pursuing! Tony, how much did you pay for the Volvo blade as a point of comparison.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Memory poor on little items,, think approx £8-10 for complete blade.

tony


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

What a difference!

We've not been dealers long enough to learn all of the little titbits of useful information such as this!

Thanks for your advice, very helpful.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I can confirm that Hymer (Mercedes) Star Line wipers are Volvo but all three are not the same I seem to remember.
There have been posts some time back on this very issue.
Bob


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Bob, a quick search has found this post;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-887765.html#887765

Regards,
Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thereyougo Chris £15.32 I do remember that I actually bought Bosch in the end.  

tony


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I think some confusion may be occurring on this thread.

Hymer have for years produced SL models on a Fiat base. There is a Star Line which is Mercedes based so perhaps the S L on the latter has been confused with the former.

Secondly I am talking about a wiper arm as distinct to a wiper blade.

As mine is lefthand drive it might be a problem sourcing from a Volvo dealer locally.

Mike


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Mike, 

Thank you for confirming the SL situation.

I've just re read the thread and seen the references to the blade, however the post I searched for and posted a link by JeanLuc does give a part number for an arm.

However, if each arm is different as suggested and allowing for LH and RH variations thats six possible arms!

Volvo should be able to source LH parts, I certainly had no problems with VW achieving the same however they may request a chassis number or reg number to enable them to search their parts system which could present a problem.

It seems to be that the knowledge of part numbers comes from those in the know, workshops or Brownhills advice as shown earlier.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

But because LH or RH makes no diff, they don't sweep in different directions

tony


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

So the wipers are mounted at the same locations on both RHD and LHD and share the same sweep?

On my Golf for example the wiper spindles are mounted in different locations for LH vs RH and the arms bent and adjusted to accomodate the two different sweeps.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Not on The previous Hymers I've had :wink: 

tony


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Did that not not affect your vision?

I know I have driven another RH vehicle with a LH configured blades, and I couldn't see out the top corner and being very tall this didnt't help lol. I assume the sheer size of an A Class windscreen overcomes the issue.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Big windscreens and long wipers helped  

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Likewise on our RHD Frankia, LHD wiper system used completely as standard. It just means you don't have clean sweep right up to the edge of the screen on the RHS. Instead you have the arc normally seen on the passengers side of a RHD vehicle. 

Hasn't been commented on at MOT, would be a complete nightmare if it ever was and I must admit it doesn't seem right even though vision is fine, Alan.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Looking at the front of my LHD Hymer there is a definite bend in the arm towards the offside of the vehicle so that the blades park parallel to the bottom of the windscreen so they are definitely designed for a LHD vehicle. I imagine there is a RHD version for Volvo lorries designed for the UK, must have a look and check when I see stationary one.

As far as Hymer are concerned I can't see them manufacturing a UK specific bonnet to utilise RH arms. Certainly when sitting in the passeger seat of our LHD vehicle you have a clear view in front, wouldn't be a problem if the steering wheel was that side.

Mike


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*wiper arm*

Good evening.
Re your wiper arm, Has it just worked loose ?
This is not uncommon particularly if they've been turned on with a frosted screen. The spindle turns but the arm stays still. A lot of torque in that motor !
I don't think you'll find that a new arm has an internal spline. All those I've seen in my years in the motor trade are normally smooth & only a softish metal. As the spindle is tapered & hard, when the nut is tightened the splines bite into the soft metal of the arm. Don't over tighten though as this can split the arm. The arms on my 584 are marked VOLVO incidentally.

£65. ?? someone must be taxing our intelligence !!!
Hope you've not spent out that sort of money.
Barrie


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have seen plenty tapered and splined, Alan.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: wiper arm*



bjandlin said:


> Good evening.
> Re your wiper arm, Has it just worked loose ?
> This is not uncommon particularly if they've been turned on with a frosted screen. The spindle turns but the arm stays still. A lot of torque in that motor !
> I don't think you'll find that a new arm has an internal spline. All those I've seen in my years in the motor trade are normally smooth & only a softish metal. As the spindle is tapered & hard, when the nut is tightened the splines bite into the soft metal of the arm. Don't over tighten though as this can split the arm. The arms on my 584 are marked VOLVO incidentally.
> ...


The arm was very tight on the spline, certainly it was not possible to tighten it up any more. Looks as though there were splines on the arm originally but they have now 'smoothed out' and there remains just a relatively smooth internal circle which has no grip on the spline.

Will have to bite the bullet, after all, visibility is very important as far as road safety is concerned.

Mike


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

HI.
It dosnt matter if the base is Fiat or Merc.On a Hymer A class the windscreen wipers are sourced from Volvo. 
Right hand drive or Left hand drive, both have wipers set to left hand.
Of the three wipers, two are the same size and one is smaller.
You do not have to go to a Volvo dealer. Any good moter spares outlet will stock the wiper arms.
If you cannot find a good supplier try a internet search for HGV garage, I think most HGVs are fitted with Volvo wipers.

Hope this helps.

Tony


----------

